# SP GP9



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

Recently finished detailing and painting an old SP GP9, just wanted to share some photos.

Thanks for looking,
Gavin






















































http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...7_65910442620_646782620_2092726_5892758_n.jpg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I particularly like the weathering.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Because two headlights are never enough...  

Great looking loco. 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I lived in Northern California for many years and he SP Geeps were on the rails there every day. One of my favorite locos. Your Geep is a nice depiction of a specific era in SP railroading.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow great looking engine. The weathering is fantastic. Question? Did the SP have the extra big round head light on the top of each end? I've now looked at out West railroads much accept for Rio Grande.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

REEL NICE


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Doug: Yes, the SP fitted these style of Pyle National signal lights on both ends untill they were removed during many of the renumbering/rebuilding work that SP put these units through. They were mainly used on some of the earlier geeps and SDs, but were subsequently removed due to ongoing maintanence problems. 

Thanks for your kind words guys  

All the best, 
Gavin


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Love those ashcan lights. I think they were mostly used on commuter service.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Those can lights were used extensively on SP's Northwestern Pacific SD's also. 

Your GP9 looks very convincing. Nice job!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Gavin. Weathered as an old work horse should be. Great job.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks again guys, means a lot









All the best,
Gavin


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

MAN! She is a BEAUTY!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice supagav, me likes! Great weathering job too. 

-Will


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures. Great weathering. Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------

